# Milwaukee Bucks Fan Roll Call!



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

I know there is only a few of us on here, but I thought I would put one of these things up to see who's who.

Name:
Age:
Location:
Favortie Buck (Current):
Favorite Buck (All-Time):
Favorite Non-Buck:
Favorite Team (Non-Buck):
Marvin Williams or Andrew Bogut:
2005-06 Season Record:


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Name: AJ
Age: 19
Location: Wauwatosa, WI
Favortie Buck (Current): Desmond Mason
Favorite Buck (All-Time): Ray Allen
Favorite Non-Buck: Dirk Nowitzki, Devin Harris
Favorite Team (Non-Buck): Dallas Mavericks
Marvin Williams or Andrew Bogut: Andrew Bogut
2005-06 Season Record: 42-40 (8th in East)


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Name: Chris Rice
Age: 14
Location: Indiana
Favortie Buck (Current): TJ Ford
Favorite Buck (All-Time): TJ Ford
Favorite Non-Buck: James Jones
Favorite Team (Non-Buck): Indiana Pacers
Marvin Williams or Andrew Bogut: Andrew Bogut
2005-06 Season Record: 46-36 (6th in East)


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

Name: Zac
Age: 18
Location: Milwaukee
Favortie Buck (Current): Michael Redd
Favorite Buck (All-Time): Ray Allen
Favorite Non-Buck: Shaquille O'Neal
Favorite Team (Non-Buck): Charlotte Bobcats
Marvin Williams or Andrew Bogut: Bogut
2005-06 Season Record: With TJ: 46-36 (4th in East)
Without TJ: 41-41 (8th)


----------



## Ilusha97 (Jun 5, 2005)

Name: Ilya 
Age: 15
Location:Milwaukee
Favortie Buck (Current): M. Redd
Favorite Buck (All-Time): R.Allen
Favorite Non-Buck: D.Wade
Favorite Team (Non-Buck):Heat 
Marvin Williams or Andrew Bogut:Bogut
2005-06 Season Record:43-39


----------



## jizzzon29 (Jun 4, 2005)

Name: Jon 
Age: 14
Location: Milwaukee
Favortie Buck (Current): Desmond Mason
Favorite Buck (All-Time): Ervin Johnson
Favorite Non-Buck: Dwayne Wade
Favorite Team (Non-Buck): New Jersey
Marvin Williams or Andrew Bogut:Bogut
2005-06 Season Record:48-34


----------



## NicoletBaller (Jun 6, 2005)

Name:Kenney
Age:14
Location:Milwaukee
Favortie Buck (Current):Michael Redd
Favorite Buck (All-Time):Oscar Robertson
Favorite Non-Buck: Dwyane Wade
Favorite Team (Non-Buck)istons 
Marvin Williams or Andrew Bogut:Marvin Williams.. no doubt
2005-06 Season Record:45-37 (Fifth in East)


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore (Mar 7, 2005)

Name: Hot Shot Ron! (And you know thiiiissss Man! That is my best Chris Tucker! LOL) 
AGE: Unknown (Believed to be close to Julio Franco's! Whateva he is I am!)
Location: Mil-Town! (Milwaukee for those of you who dont know. Better Reconize it.)
Favorite Buck: Sidney Moncrief, Terry Cummings, Paul Pressey, Ray Allen Jon McGl.. 
Favorite Team: You are looking at them. The Milwaukee Bucks baby!
MARVIN WILLIAMS HANDS DOWN...No doubt about it! A no brainer!


----------



## TJFord#11 (Nov 17, 2003)

Name: Kelly Griffin 
Age: 26
Location: Texas
Favortie Buck (Current): TJ Ford
Favorite Buck (All-Time): TJ Ford
Favorite Non-Buck: Yao Ming
Favorite Team (Non-Buck): Houston Rockets
Marvin Williams or Andrew Bogut: Andrew Bogut
2005-06 Season Record: 51-30 (5th in East)


----------



## Volcom (Mar 28, 2004)

Age: 22
Location: Australia
Favortie Buck (Current): Andrew Bogut
Favorite Buck (All-Time): Andrew Bogut
Favorite Non-Buck: Julius Hodge, Joe Johnson & Amare Stoudamire, Dwight Howard
Favorite Team (Non-Buck): Suns/Magic
Marvin Williams or Andrew Bogut: Bogut
2005-06 Season Record: 47 - 35


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

AJ Prus said:


> I know there is only a few of us on here, but I thought I would put one of these things up to see who's who.
> 
> Name: Andrew
> Age: 14
> ...


..


----------



## BrewTownBlangler (Jul 1, 2005)

Name: Joe
Age: 22
Location: Milwaukee
Favortie Buck (Current): Desmond Mason
Favorite Buck (All-Time): Ray Allen
Favorite Non-Buck: D-Wade (sat by him in class)
Favorite Team (Non-Buck): Heat
Marvin Williams or Andrew Bogut: Hmm... Bogut cause he plays for us now
2005-06 Season Record: 41-41


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Name: Unknown
Age: 22
Location: Los Angeles
Favorite Buck (Current): Michael Redd
Favorite Buck (All-Time): Ray Allen
Favorite Non-Buck: Kobe
Marvin Williams or Andrew Bogut: Marvin Williams
2005-06 Season Record: 40-42


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Name: Danny
Age: 18
Location: OC
Favortie Buck (Current): Bobby Simmons
Favorite Buck (All-Time): Bobby Simmons
Favorite Non-Buck: Kobe Bryant
Favorite Team (Non-Buck): Los Angeles Lakers
Marvin Williams or Andrew Bogut: Andrew Bogut, sorry to say but marvins a bust
2005-06 Season Record: atless 43 wins?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Hey everyone!

I'm going to be helping out moding the Bucks forum, so I thought I'd better post. :biggrin: 

My professional basketball fandom goes back to when the Bulls were formed - my mom's a Chicago native as are half of my siblings and half of my relatives still live in the area. But I'm a Wisconsin native, and ended up becoming a Bucks fan, too, which is tough when they play in the same division. 

I'll be spending a bit more time here in the future.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Name: Chad
Age: N/A
Location: Oregon
Favortie Buck (Current): Michael Redd
Favorite Buck (All-Time): Desmond Mason
Favorite Non-Buck: Martell Webster, Brandon Roy, LaMarcus Aldridge, Amare Stoudemire
Favorite Team (Non-Buck): Portland Trail Blazers
Marvin Williams or Andrew Bogut: Andrew Bogut
2005-06 Season Record: 42-40 (8th in East)


----------



## Waukee (Jul 14, 2006)

Name: BCB
Age: 19
Location: Menasha
Favortie Buck (Current): Andrew Bogut
Favorite Buck (All-Time): Ray Allen
Favorite Non-Buck: Rajon Rondo and Rudy Gay
Favorite Team (Non-Buck): No other team
Marvin Williams or Andrew Bogut: Bogut, easy, SF's don't win championships.
2005-06 Season Record: Have no idea.


----------



## Cfrone12 (Oct 18, 2006)

Name: Matt
Age: 16
Location: NJ
Favortie Buck (Current): M.Redd
Favorite Buck (All-Time): R. Allen
Favorite Non-Buck: R. Allen
Favorite Team (Non-Buck): I guess the Clippers
Marvin Williams or Andrew Bogut: Bogut


----------

